# pregnant ewe problem?



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We have a 2 year old Katahdin ewe who gave us twin lambs in January of this year. She's due any day now and she's HUGE! At least twins again this time, I'm sure. Last Thursday she started pawing the ground for a nesting place, had somewhat labored breathing (might just be because of her huge size) and was showing a blood tinged mucus discharge. Her udder had doubled in size, and her ligaments were loose, both in the flank and the tail areas. Her vulva has also swollen hugely. Now, we've had ewes who had some of these "symptoms" (mainly the engorged udder, labored breathing, and loosening ligaments) for a week or two, but we've never had one display all the symptoms of early labor that went on for so long. As of Monday, when she still hadn't progressed at all, we called out vet. He looked at her and thought she was indeed in early labor, so he did an internal exam. She wasn't dilated at all. The babies are still moving around, but she's just not progressing at all. He decided to give her an induction and said we'd probably have lambs by this evening. Whatever he gave her seemed to actually calm everything down!! She stopped scratching in her bedding to nest and her breathing calmed waaay down to a normal breathing pattern. I thought it would do the opposite!
Anyone else experience "false labor" or "uterine inertia" in a ewe?

But this evening, I'm starting to see signs of labor once again. She seems to have passed her mucus plug, but isn't straining or pushing yet, just nesting and laying down-and up again-and down again-and up again. Maybe this is the real thing? 
The vet says we should stick close because if there are triplets and we're inducing her a bit early, they could need help, so we have the lambing kit ready with warm towels, etc., and I'll take my sleeping bag to the barn to keep ME warm while I keep the vigil, since DH has to be at work early in the am. 
This is worse than waiting for a grandbaby to be born!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck with her!


----------



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

None as of 2 hours ago. I'm headed out to check on her again in a sec.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Good luck for an easy delivery!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

If she takes too long, she could have twins or triplets all tangled up trying to get out all at the same time, which means she will need help.
It shouldn't take more than 12 to 14 hours to give birth to the lambs.
Do you have a Vet that can come out and take a look?


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

In addition to what Shari said...

All it can take is the first lamb either not being presented in the right position or something wrong with it, to cause delay in labor.

If and when I notice a mucus plug discharge, it is usually about 24 hours prior to the birth of the lambs. If she is not straining and after previously being in labor, selenium or calcium ratios may be off and contractions may subside.

Is there any drainage (blood?)

Let's hope she is just taking her time !

Deb


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

How is she doing ??

~Deb


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

There's been no real change. She is not in any distress, but is again acting like she's in the first stages of labor. She's been acting like this for days....again. I can see the babies kicking and stuff, so they are obviously still alive. (and yes, I'm sure it's not rumenations I'm seeing. I can tell the difference.) She was given the inducement on Monday, and here we are on Thursday and no babies. Should I call the vet again, or just let her do her own thing, however long it may take her?


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

I would at least call the vet again and give him a heads up that she still hasn't progressed. If he thought she would have them later that evening, than three days is way too long.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

thequeensblessing said:


> Should I call the vet again, or just let her do her own thing, however long it may take her?


I would definitely follow up with the vet since you are already working with them.

If nothing has progressed within 48-72 hours, most likely the lambs aren't ready to be born. Of course, I'm not a vet and they may consider another dose. As long as she is not straining (pushing, screaming, uncomfortable, discharge), I wouldn't worry much about it (easier said than done). She may have had symptoms early if something has happened to one of the babies and the others aren't to term yet. If there is no discharge and you don't have an exact breeding date, I'd see what the vet has to say. Otherwise, they probably aren't ready to be born yet.

Deb


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Vet says that if she isn't straining, isn't in distress, and isn't discharging anything nasty, and the lambs can be seen kicking, that we can watch her this weekend and see if nature decides to move the gal. The options are to try to induce again, to do a C-section, or to not intervene at all. So we're going to wait out the weekend and see what Monday has brought us. I'll post some pics of her later tonight.


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

Has anything happened yet?


----------



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

Hows your girl? Any news?


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Is she still hangin in there ?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Finally, after a long, difficult labor, this very tired girl successfully delivered her triplets with a little outside help from us; a ram lamb (10 lbs) and 2 ewe lambs (6 and 4 1/2 lbs). They are all up and nursing, however, the smallest one is shivering with cold and is a bit weak. We made sure she got colostrum and have a heat lamp and deeper bedding to keep her warm. We'll check on them all again in an hour or so. Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations to mom and you on a successful birth. The red one looks larger so I'm guessing that's the boy? The little one needs some lambie jammies.

Peg


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

That's a good idea Peg. I don't know why I didn't think of it. I'll go make one and put it on her!


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

With the cold temps and being a triplet (having to compete with bigger siblings), I'd be milking colostrum out from the ewe and be feeding the weaker lamb at least throughout the night... (in addition to the sweater), at least until she is stronger.

Congrats to you and your ewe 

Deb


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your pretty babies


----------



## Baer Creek (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrate to the new mom and to you! Such cute babies.


----------

